# Clipper Around the World



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Anybody following the pay to play race?


----------



## aliquidlife (Feb 16, 2016)

Far better than Volvo ocean race


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

aliquidlife said:


> Far better than Volvo ocean race


Why do you say that?


----------



## aliquidlife (Feb 16, 2016)

cb32863 said:


> aliquidlife said:
> 
> 
> > Far better than Volvo ocean race
> ...


Huge fan of both the Volvo and the clipper races. But for a number of reasons. I faithfully subscribe and follow the Volvo. I has turned into an over priced and over rated race which has turned their videos into self plugging and long winded commentaries which you have to weed through just to get to the clips of amazing seamanship and brutal conditions those athletes endure. But really I am a huge fan of Sir Robin Knox. Starting from the early fateful round the world races up to the lesser publisized Clipper Race. The Clipper race is still attainable to the 'average racer' and not only for the elite.

None the less, I follow both and fantasize about racing the southern oceans.


----------



## EdwardHorner (Jun 27, 2017)

No, I don't.


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

GREETINGS EARTHLINGS Just been watching the start of the Clipper race From LIVERPOOL UK If I knew how to up load the pics would share them with you all PLEASE HELP as ALWAYS GO SAFE


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

GREETINGS EARTHLINGS

http://rs346.pbsrc.com/albums/p407/CaptainFlood/DSC08121_zpsh6fqreoq.jpg?w=280&h=210&fit=crop
http://rs346.pbsrc.com/albums/p407/CaptainFlood/DSC08112_zpsmlf1nbdu.jpg?w=280&h=210&fit=crop

http://rs346.pbsrc.com/albums/p407/CaptainFlood/DSC08122_zpsgw1zbfs8.jpg?w=280&h=210&fit=crop


----------



## JohnSinclair10 (Oct 5, 2017)

Is there a way to have the page translated into English? I cannot use it properly with the language it is currently in.


----------

